# mica powder ماهى



## ahmed salem 2015 (2 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ماهى بودرة الميكا وماهى استخداماتها وخواصها الكيميائية واين تباع فى مصر ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (4 مارس 2015)

الميكا هي معدن طبيعي يتواجد مع الصخور الناريه الحمضيه مثل الجرانيت و يصعب طحنه و يستخدم كعوازل حراريه و لكن يوجد نوع طبيعي شبه مطحون يسمي هورموفليد و يستخدم في استصلاح الارض الزراعيه
هذا للخامه الطبيعيه اذا كان هذا سؤالك اما ان كان لماده كيمائيه فهو شيء اخراتمني ان اكون افدت مع خالص احترامي


----------



## ahmed salem 2015 (9 مارس 2015)

شكرا لك على الرد


----------

